# Vocal and piano cover



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

The first song was a pretty hard song to cover, and It's still hard for me to sing while I'm playing. This is my first attempt at letting anyone hear me sing. So I hope it isn't too awful. lol 

First Song: Evanescence My Immortal

Second song: NIN Hurt


----------



## GoddammitAJK (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice NIN cover. Boom.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol thanks AJK


----------



## crustpunk82 (Jun 18, 2010)

i love this, fucking amazing. i want more!!!!!


----------

